# Scentsy dupes?



## kcdelong (Oct 21, 2010)

Any suppliers that provide scentsy dupes?  I have request for Cranberry Mango, Oxford, Hemingway and Rustic Lodge.  I'm not familar with the scents so I cant tell if they are already on the market and they just renamed them.  Any Help?


----------



## Genny (Oct 23, 2010)

I was going to check out Scentsy to see the description for these scents, but their website is down. So, I asked my cousin, who's a rep, and here's what she said:

Cranberry Mango- Mango and cranberry with a hint of pineapple

Rustic Lodge- Cedar, oak and musk with traces of woodsmoke and fallen leaves.

Hemingway-Rich, ripe apples and warm, woody accents of sandalwood and cedar with hints of spice. 

Oxford- A masculine blend of ginger and frankincense with cedar and amber undertones.


I don't know of any companies that have Scentsy dupes, though.  But you could maybe type in some of the descriptions at fragrance oil finder or somewhere and be able to find something similar.


----------



## kcdelong (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Genny!  I hope someone will start these dupes pretty soon!


----------



## honor435 (Oct 29, 2010)

the commonscent has many dupes, but I didnt see any of those, sorry.


----------

